# Grange reptiles - Southampton



## treebs9 (Aug 21, 2011)

Went to Grange reptiles today in Southampton for the first time. Got Boris a few bits for his viv and some locusts. Held a beautiful chameleon... Im in love :flrt: lol! Also - they have a black widow in there - it's in a glass box, within a terrarium with both locked!!!

Would def recommed a visit here!


----------



## Rob Leech (Aug 26, 2008)

I was there the other day as well , also fell in love with a beautiful chameleon !! saving up now lol


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I was there last year. Impressive selection of reptiles. Some very rare stuff!


----------



## Merritt87 (Aug 10, 2011)

there always more expensive than the other places in southampton and portsmouth not on bout the rarer species the normal ones, and the locusts most of the time are nearly dead myt of changed now havent been there for few months.


----------

